# llevar tras de sí



## fellohr

Hola:

Me gustaría saber si existe la expresión 'llevar tras de sí' o si se trata de una traducción literal de la expresión alemana 'nach sich ziehen', p.ej.:

_El reventón de la burbuja inmobiliaria llevó tras de sí una gran cantidad de insolvencias privadas._

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ayuda?

Saludos

No sé si vale o no *llevó tras de sí*, pero personalmente no me suena.
A ver que dicen los nativos.

*Unas sugerencias* más para la traducción de *nach sich ziehen* al español:

El reventón de la burbuja inmobiliaria *llevó consigo* una gran cantidad de insolvenias privadas.
provoca/induce  _una gran cantidad de insolvenias privadas._
surte effectos de…
conlleva…
lleva como consequencia…


----------



## fellohr

Muchas gracias por tu opinión y las buenas sugerencias.
Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

*acarrear**.* * 1.* tr. Transportar en carro.
* 2.* tr. Transportar de cualquier manera.
*  3. tr. Ocasionar, producir, traer consigo daños o desgracias.*

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Geviert

No es un error, pero suena mejor "llevó consigo, ocasionó, produjo".


----------



## fellohr

Muchas gracias también a los dos.
Un saludo.


----------

